# Craig Morrow's "Bicycle Heaven" Pgh Swap 3 of 5



## Howard Gordon (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Digg'n that IJ Super Mobike! Did it sell? Price? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 12, 2017)

Did not sell. 3k. Nice original bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Howard Gordon said:


> Did not sell. 3k. Nice original bike.



Thanks Howard--IMO the bike is worth every penny and then some. I see Joe Mik was there too! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Digg'n that IJ Super Mobike! Did it sell? Price? Thanks, Shawn



lol...I was going to comment on the same bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 13, 2017)

Angular faceted sides on the IJ tank are really neat as are the rectagular cutouts in the rear rack, and round holes in the cg. Whew this bike has everything it needs!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2017)

If I didn't already have this one I'd be on it! V/r Shawn


----------

